# Showtime On Demand



## tacob (Feb 3, 2006)

I must say that I was quite pleased that there is hd content to there on demand lineup, but why is there none on starz or tmc? is it the channels themselves or directv?


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

Usually the channels. DirecTV has plenty of HD on demand, so it is not their limitation. There may be a limitation in the linkage from source to DirecTV but not within DirecTV itself.


----------



## tacob (Feb 3, 2006)

yea I'm very impressed with there lineup, it almost triples twc offering that i had previous to dtv, I wonder if starz actually offers any of there movies on demand


----------



## Rhoq (Apr 27, 2006)

Considering the relationship between DirecTV and Liberty Media, I'm shocked and disappointed that Starz doesn't offer any HD content via DOD.


----------



## davring (Jan 13, 2007)

Rhoq said:


> Considering the relationship between DirecTV and Liberty Media, I'm shocked and disappointed that Starz doesn't offer any HD content via DOD.


I've been puzzled by that as well.


----------



## Littledude (Aug 28, 2006)

When you consider the number of HD channels and the amount of HD content available on demand, Showtime has set a very nice standard. They are making the other premiums (mainly HBO and Cinemax) look like a rip-off. Keep up the good work Showtime.


----------



## tacob (Feb 3, 2006)

yes kudos to showtime, I will probably keep it after my promotion runs out, just becuase I would have access to hd content on there on demand


----------



## mreposter (Jul 29, 2006)

Rhoq said:


> Considering the relationship between DirecTV and Liberty Media, I'm shocked and disappointed that Starz doesn't offer any HD content via DOD.


What about Godzilla vs Megaguirus? Underdog? The Sasquatch Gang? 
Oh, wait, you wanted HD!


----------



## mojoe (Mar 20, 2007)

I'm liking Showtime on Demandquite a bit too. I need to try to figure out whether to keep Starz or Showtime at the end of the promotion period


----------

